# Dove Creek in Stockton



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Here are a few pics of the fish we landed Wednesday at Stockton. The Largest weighed over 10 lbs and was caught Saturday.

Hope you like em'

Fenwick


----------



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Awsome fish man! Is that private? That's a goon post, I just hope everyone on here dosent go down there and fish out your hole man.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pay-to-play. Some big fish for sure. Hope the tourney goes well.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty rainbows.

No pics of the 10lber?


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

That hen in the last pic looks like she's going to burst! Nice fish. We pay for our licenses to catch dinks...might as well fork over some dough for some big ones once in a while! Thanks!


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

It is pay to fish and the Hen was the 10 lbr. It is catch and release fly and single hook only - no bait fishing. We are very careful with the fish.

All the details are on the website.

Thanks for your comments.

Fenwick


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fleigenbinder said:


> It is pay to fish and the Hen was the 10 lbr. It is catch and release fly and single hook only - *no bait fishing*. We are very careful with the fish.
> 
> All the details are on the website.
> 
> ...


NO BAIT ?!?!?!?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep no bait.... Just fingers in the gills. I couldnt resist. :wink: Hey they are your fish, you can do what you want with them. :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh no you didn't... :twisted:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Yep no bait.... Just fingers in the gills. I couldnt resist. :wink: Hey they are your fish, you can do what you want with them. :O•-: :O•-:


I was just gonna say.... oh crap, somebody is going to light him up about that. :lol: Especially after the comment about being very careful with the fish. Oh well... thats still a nice wad of fish right there.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

So if you dont mind, maybe you could post the link to the info either here or pm me, I would love to take my kids out there to hook into one of those pigs. Also, can you use single hooked lures?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Fleigenbinder said:


> the Hen was the 10 lbr.


That's the 10lber?

:?

Now _that's_ a salesman! :lol:

If I buy that, do I get a warranty? Seat covers? Sorry, just messin'.

It's definitely a nice rainbow though. Congrats on your business. I hope you find plenty of willing clients from plugging it here.


----------



## Hunter7 (Mar 14, 2009)

Is it 15$ for adults an hour and kids free that is kind of pricey, I like to fish all day probably have to spend a couple hundred before you caught something. Not worth it if you ask me.


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Our website is trophytroutschool.com and all the details are there. 

Regarding cost, we understand reservations about the cost - most of our clients want to fish for an hour or two and so our pricing accomodates those anglers. If you want more time, we offer $50 Half day and $100 all day. Considering it only takes 30-40 minutes to get there from SL (as opposed to a several hour drive) we feel we are giving a good deal.

These fish are NOT neccessarily easy to catch - if you are looking for a hatchery or fishpond type exerience, I think somewhere else would be better. I will post our tournament results soon and it will validate how tough the fishing there can sometimes be.

However, one of our clients was a 10 year old boy and his Dad; who had come as a birthday present for the boy. He got some lessons in casting and right away was on the water. He caught the biggest fish of his life and told his dad that it was "the best birthday present of his life" (See Pic)
What we offer is a chance to catch Trophy Trout 18+" on a fly or single hook lure. Sorry, but no guarantees and It is quality not quantity and when/if you catch one, it will be an exceptional fish. 

Now, what would you give for fishing ecperience like this...dont answer yet, .... (JK)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like you have raised your prices. I have also sent you several PM's about booking a trip there and have not gotten a response. I may have to just call the number on the website then.


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

I responded to several PM's but I dont know what the hang up is...it is best to call the number for Clyde on the webdsite. Sorry for the problems.

Fenwick


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

So how was the tourney. Anyone take any pics?


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes I am posting them right away, I have a hard time uploading the pics but I am learnin'

Thanks


----------

